# Is 90k base salary enough in Sydney



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi all,

Just want to know, is 90k base enough in Sydney?

How much tax I will have to pay?

Also what is the fee for 457?


----------



## hassan10010 (Jun 1, 2010)

90k means ?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

90,000 Australian Dollars  per year.


hassan10010 said:


> 90k means ?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

You should be OK with that wage.....it will all depend on where you live in the Sydney area though.

Dolly


----------



## rpkbuviki (May 2, 2010)

Hi Harshal

It's equivalent to making 2.5 - 3.5 lacs pm in INDIA ( I'm not meaning the dollar to rupee conversion) . The lifestyle you can afford depends on where you choose to live in sydney .

lane: Rpkbuviki
Here I COme OZ




harshal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just want to know, is 90k base enough in Sydney?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Anything above 60k AUD is not at all bad considering starting a fresh beginning in a new world. 


rpkbuviki said:


> Hi Harshal
> 
> It's equivalent to making 2.5 - 3.5 lacs pm in INDIA ( I'm not meaning the dollar to rupee conversion) . The lifestyle you can afford depends on where you choose to live in sydney .
> 
> ...


----------



## chefman21 (Jul 12, 2010)

They have 18 kids...


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

Are you also considering a move on a 457 visa  ? You got a job offer already?

There are several parameters to consider before you calculate your net salary on a 457 visa.

First, make sure with your employer that the 90k excludes superannuation, otherwise it's 9% to remove from your salary. 

Then on a 457 visa, you can be eligible for living away from home allowance, it can considerably reduce the taxes you have to pay.

For the 457 visa, i paid 265 dollars for the visa fee. You also have to arrange for private medical insurance, unless it's done by your employer.



harshal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just want to know, is 90k base enough in Sydney?
> 
> ...


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you also considering a move on a 457 visa  ? You got a job offer already?
> 
> ...


Rub,
9% Super is not included in the salary.
Why you had to pay 265 AUD when company did sponsor for you?
Medical Insurance will be arranged by employer.

I didnt get what u said about living away from home allowance..... how much impact it will have on tax reduction?

BTW they have just offered me.....tomorrow is my interview so let's c what happens. Once everything gets confirmed, I will surely update you.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok, it's a good salary then. I'll msg u later with the explanation for living away from home allowance.

I'm getting a relocation allowance from my employer, but I paid for my visa application when i submitted the online application, the employer just paid the sponsor and nomination charges. Good also if they are paying your medical insurance.

Best of luck for your interview.

Cheers.



harshal said:


> Rub,
> 9% Super is not included in the salary.
> Why you had to pay 265 AUD when company did sponsor for you?
> Medical Insurance will be arranged by employer.
> ...


----------



## carpetbelly (May 4, 2010)

Well, Im a 30yr old single man... The job Ive acccepted is 75k +super and the company are sorting out LAHFA for me as well. Ill want to live near the CBD and from everything Ive tried to work out and the fact I normally live quite cheap I think mines enough for me so if you're single and you get the LAHFA especially I think you should be fine depending on lifestyle mainly. Thats my humble non educated opinion and using the rough budgeting Ive worked out for myself from things like the cost of living thread etc


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Rub said:


> Ok, it's a good salary then. I'll msg u later with the explanation for living away from home allowance.
> 
> I'm getting a relocation allowance from my employer, but I paid for my visa application when i submitted the online application, the employer just paid the sponsor and nomination charges. Good also if they are paying your medical insurance.
> 
> ...


Rub,

In yr case is it with Super?
Relocation allowance I might get. will get it confirmed when offer is rolled out.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

At first, the company offered me 95k including super. I told them I'm not satisfied and they changed the offer to 95k + super. I got 5k as relocation allowance.

But i'll be based in melbourne, not sydney. I think the cost of living in these two cities are more or less comparable.



harshal said:


> Rub,
> 
> In yr case is it with Super?
> Relocation allowance I might get. will get it confirmed when offer is rolled out.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Rub said:


> At first, the company offered me 95k including super. I told them I'm not satisfied and they changed the offer to 95k + super. I got 5k as relocation allowance.
> 
> But i'll be based in melbourne, not sydney. I think the cost of living in these two cities are more or less comparable.



Rub,

I think Sydney is more expensive. So you can save more in Melbourne I believe.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

So Harshal, did u make it?


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> So Harshal, did u make it?



Anjali, (I hope I types yr name correctly this time )

I was wondering why didnt you reply to my thread yet?
Anyways, gud 2 c yr reply.
Still I havent made it.....
I just appeared for an interview.....and it looks positive....
So let'c what happens.....
Once I get update, will surely let u know....
And I wish yr thing clicks fast....... and u get visa.....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah it is Anjali 
Wish you luck!


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

KellieBrown said:


> Your maths will be OK, but once you get to Melbourne, you'll find bills and costs you never expected and end up spending more than you earn ... that's life!


thanks for the reply.
I m not going to Mel. Given a chance, I will go to Sydney.......
So I am also not sure.......whether it would be enough or not.....
But i think LAFHA can save lot of money......for sure....


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Melbourne and Sydney are intendical in cost. You won't save any more being in Melbourne.


----------



## cbsquirrel (Apr 3, 2010)

90K should be enough, if you don't have a large family. I'm making 75 for me and my husband (not including super) and I think we'll be able to swing it. It's an exercise in budgeting, though!


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

cbsquirrel said:


> 90K should be enough, if you don't have a large family. I'm making 75 for me and my husband (not including super) and I think we'll be able to swing it. It's an exercise in budgeting, though!



Thanks Squirrel for the reply.
Yes, u r right.....it should be smart budgeting....initially


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

Can you share some information on how did you manage to get a job sponsorship?

Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:



cbsquirrel said:


> 90K should be enough, if you don't have a large family. I'm making 75 for me and my husband (not including super) and I think we'll be able to swing it. It's an exercise in budgeting, though!


----------



## GlobalIndian (Mar 1, 2012)

*Is 90k enough in Sydney?*



harshal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just want to know, is 90k base enough in Sydney?
> 
> ...


Hi Harshal, I am in the process of relocating to Sydney & my new employer has offered me 90k+ super... Will this be enough for a family of 2? I will be on a 457 visa, so apart from taxex(which I believe is flat 30%) are there any more costs? I am completely new to the Australian laws, hence would be more than happy to receive help from Indian expats like you ...


----------

